# Sometime, at some point.



## Inglip

How would I say time in a very vague future tense. 

For example, "*Would you like to come with me sometime?*".

So you could ask a girl this, after having previously discussed a place. Saying would you like to go with me sometime. Not giving them a specific time, or day. Just asking if they are willing to go, with the intention of making a date and time later.

My attempts. I made two because I wasn't sure which was better.

*Gusto mong ba ang pupunta magkasama tagal?*

*Gusto mong ba sumama ako tagal?*

I wasn't sure if I should use mapunta or pupunta (or something else). So telling me which is correct would be great.

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Gusto mo bang sumama sa akin minsan? _Would you like to come with me sometime?
_Pwede ba tayong lumabas minsan? _Can we go out sometime?

_You can use either of the sentences above. Neither of the translations you offered are correct, but the attempt was quite good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Inglip

Thakns Dotterkat. 

Why is it Akin, and not Ako? Akin is possessive; "My" or "Mine". When in the sentence the speaker refers to them self as a person. "Me"


----------



## DotterKat

You would do well to review the types of pronouns. Just as in English, there are subject, object and possessive pronouns:

Subject pronouns ---- I (ako), you (ikaw), he/she (siya), etc.
Object pronouns ----- me (akin), you (iyo), him/her (kaniya), etc.
Possessive pronouns --mine (akin), yours (iyo) his/hers (kaniya), etc.

Notice that the object and possessive Tagalog pronouns are identical? In English they are different and that may be why you are confused as they are not directly correlated in these specific functions. 

*Ako* ay pupunta sa Paris. (_*Ako* is the subject pronoun._) _*I* will go to Paris_.
Gusto mo bang sumama sa *akin*? (*Akin* is the object pronoun.) _Would you like to go with *me*_?
Ang aklat-gabay tungkol sa Paris ay *akin*. (*Akin *now functioning as a possessive pronoun.) _The Paris guide book is *mine*_.

Finally, *my *is a possessive adjective and not a possessive pronoun like _*mine. *_Don't group the two together.

*My* Paris guide book is on the table. (*My *modifies the compound noun _Paris guide book_.)
Ang *aking* aklat-gabay tungkol sa Paris ay nasa ibabaw ng mesa. (*Aking *modifies the noun aklat-gabay. It thus functions this time as a possessive adjective, or a *pang-uring pag-aari*.)


----------

